# Were to live if working in Jebel Ali Free Zone?



## Dashti (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi guys, 

I just got offered a job in one of the companies based in Jebel Ali Free Zone, as was wondering were is a good area to live in? I was looking for some new area with facilities and which is close to work?

I heard about Discovery Gardens and JLT? to be honest im a bit confused on which to go for and if there are more options to go through?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

What's your budget? Are you alone or with a family? Will you have a car?


----------



## Dashti (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes i do have a car, I will be alone for the first 6 months most probably and then my wife will be living with me. My budget is around 40K/year.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Dashti said:


> Yes i do have a car, I will be alone for the first 6 months most probably and then my wife will be living with me. *My budget is around 40K/year.*



That budget seems very small for two of you to get a "decent" sized place.


----------



## Dashti (Jun 13, 2011)

usually what would a good budget be?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

For that budget you should find a 1 bed in Discovery Gardens or JLT. Discovery is not great, depending on who you ask. Do a search on both areas and you will find more information.

DG is low rises with some green areas and lack pools or facilities.

JLT is high rises, quality of the buildings varies a lot as well as management. 

Also look in Al Barsha, if you negotiate well you *may* be able to get a 1 bed for that budget.


----------

